# Sphynx kitten with chronic diarrhea!!



## simply_genuine07 (Feb 14, 2009)

I have a 5 month old male sphynx kitten who keeps having on and off diarrhea. I got my kitten when he was 8 weeks old, seemed healthy:
normal urination
normal appetite
mild sneezing and occular discharge
great appetite 
stools were solid but very smelly! 
normal temperature

I work as a vet's assisstant, so i took him to my clinic had an exam, ran a fecal analysis, gave him his first upper respiratory vaccination, and got some ointment for his eye. Fecal was negative. At this time he was eating Royal Canin Baby Cat dry food. 48 hours after vaccination he started having horrible diarrhea, followed by vomiting. He ended up at the E clinic and was on fluids for 24 hours. He improved rapidly and was sent home with some Metronidazole. I think he was on it for a week maybe? Again after his next vaccine booster he got more diarrhea, so he was on the metronidazole again until the diarrhea stopped. We also ran another fecal analysis at this time, it was negative. Then he got to the point where he was having on and off again diarrhea, it would be solid in the morning, then loose in the afternoon or vice versa. So we sent a full diarrhea PCR panel and fecal analysis off to the lab. We did a FELV/FIV test, neg for both. We switched his food to i/d canned with some w/d dry mixed in it. Fecal was negative again, however the PCR was positive for corona virus but he was from a breeder and shows no signs of FIP. He went several weeks without diarrhea, so i started switching his food over to Wellness kitten canned and dry. About one week after being solely on Wellness he back to having diarrhea on and off. He will just blow one minute, then have solid stools the next. His stools this whole time have been very SMELLY! Very pungent. He has terrible gas (burps and farts). I am so frustrated. I havent even gotten him neutered yet b/c he keeps having diarrhea! He acts normal and has a healthy appetite. I dont give him any treats or people food. He cant get into the other cats food. So I dont know what to do from here??? I want to feed a high quality food. I could go back to the i/d and w/d BUT i REALLY REALLY dont want to feed im anything with corn in it.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Has he been treated for both Giardia and Coccidiosis ?? Tyson my mini brat had Giardia it and the pong from the stool was unbelievable. Both are very difficult to detect from fecal exams.

Is he on probiotics ??? 

Tyson stool is still sloppy but the pong has gone so now im going to try him on a RAW diet and see what happens.. like your kitty he is otherwise normal playful , good appetite etc.

Grain intolerence could also be an issue .


----------



## simply_genuine07 (Feb 14, 2009)

Oh yes he has been properly dewormed at the appropriate times. The metronidazole should have taken care of the giardia, and i do believe the PCR test tested for everything else. What would be a good grain free food for a kitten?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Has he been tested for tritrichomonas foetus? This is becoming more and more common...

http://www.tffelines.com/

As you've implied, it could also be a food allergy. A good non-prescription hypoallergenic food is Natural Balance Duck or Venison and Green Pea.


----------



## simply_genuine07 (Feb 14, 2009)

Yes he was tested for T. foetus. So it must be diet related then? I just cant figure out why he didnt have diarrhea in the first place. His stools were really solid when i got him. I will have to look into the natural balance food, thank you. I did have a vet recommend Innova Evo. Is that any good?


----------

